# vote me for tonight



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

vote for what i should take down tonight,,,i cant decide :leph:
im thinkn the 601 , but...so many look goood
im gonaa fill out the system and scan it up on here afterwords


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sure the 601 looks pretty tempting....hmmm they all look pretty good.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Go for the 601!!!


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

They all look tasty. I say close your eyes and just grab one and burn it:dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

smokinj said:


> They all look tasty. I say close your eyes and just grab one and burn it:dribble:


:dribble::dribble: you would definitly know !!! im thikn 601 or the white label, man ive been wanting that one for a long time now, but i always pass it up...thx for hittn me with it !


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Cabiguan!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> Cabiguan!!


i want to smoke that so bad...but i also want it forever !!! :sweat:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

601 is never a poor choice !!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> Cabiguan!!


Second.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Go for the Illusione 88 and have the 601 for breakfast!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> Cabiguan!!


third


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

close your eyes and pick one


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Send em to me, I'll try em all then let you know??


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Given that choice and what I'm in the mood for tonight... either the Padron or Illusione.... Probably the Illusione... Yep, definitely the Illusione.


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Given that choice and what I'm in the mood for tonight... either the Padron or Illusione.... Probably the Illusione... Yep, definitely the Illusione.


good choice


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Illusione 88!!!


----------



## oxyotal1187 (Jun 27, 2007)

illusione 88 man, such a tasty one. it would be good to start the weekend with!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

At this time of the day I'd definitely go with the Tripple Maddy. The Padilla 32 would be the runner-up.  I like Guapo's in the afternoon or as the first in a multiple cigar outing.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

well  i just took down the 601 ! my first one, what an awsome cigar, infact im out here with my laptop still with it, its life is drawing close to an end. this is one fine fine smoke. paired the first half with some velt 1 wine. and the second half with a nice scarlet ladyESB , definitly one of my favorite beers. kinda rare to find but in my top 3. this is a great smoke tho, i cant belive this is my first one, thanks again to smokinj for hooking this bad boy up. sorry i got impatient and couldnt wait for the votes to come in heheh. i had to get to puffing  normally by this time of day ive allready taken one down and working on my second, but today has been a little hectic, the wife got her wisdom teeth out yesterday so ive been taking care of her and the kids. This is definitly a solid choice and im felling quit buzzed now  this cigar definitly was enjoyed and i await the trial of the other 2 blends


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

redbeard said:


> i want to smoke that so bad...but i also want it forever !!! :sweat:


Cigars weren't rolled to hang on to forever, they were rolled for us to enjoy. So, by all means, enjoy!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> Cigars weren't rolled to hang on to forever, they were rolled for us to enjoy. So, by all means, enjoy!!!


well put !! the night is still young, there is still time for another ! that is my favorite cigar in my collection , and i havent even tried it yet !!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

look at the cherry on that badboy , that thing was wanting to get smoked, it raged the whole time !!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> Cabiguan!!


Same here


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

OWR is not bad if its a maddy


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mithrandir said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro


I'll second that one!!yummy!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Why asking? I think your choice was already made!! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

amateurke said:


> Why asking? I think your choice was already made!! :lol:


yah it was close, but i really wanted pushed to start up the cabaiguan . it got lots of votes so ima smoke it today!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

if anyone likes wines, thats a great one to pair with...check it in the pic


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's a hard choice ... which one was the lucky 1 ?..


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> that's a hard choice ... which one was the lucky 1 ?..


eo 601 !


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

E0 601 ... i'll bet it was good ....


----------

